# Können Schnecken ihr Häuschen abwerfen??



## Tomke (1. Juni 2011)

Moin,

hab mir gestern für mein Teichlein 4 Posthornschnecken und zwei Sumpfdeckel geholt, alle ordentlich ins neue Zuhause gesetzt. Eine Posthorn wollte zuerst nicht so recht, dann lief sie aber doch fleißig die Wand runter. Das Sumpfdeckelmännchen ist eine wahre Rennschnecke, das Weibchen eher schüchtern. Heute morgen guck ich kurz in den Teich - und sehe mittig auf dem Grund eine NACKT-Schnecke laufen!! Leider waren nur 3 Posthorn und das Sumpfdeckelweibchen zu sehen, heute abend leider immer noch nur die vier. Allerdings haben wir auch einige Pflanzen und Steine zum Verstecken. Die Nacktschnecke is nu tot. Ein leeres Häuschen ist nicht zu erkennen. Frage: Kann es sein, daß eine meiner __ Schnecken warum auch immer ihr Häuschen abgeworfen hat? Oder ist wohl durch Zufall eine "normale" Nacktschnecke sozusagen zeitgleich mit den Neuen in den Teich gekommen??    
Hatte vorher noch nie eine in der Nähe des Teiches gesehen.

Bis bald,

Heike


----------



## Nikolai (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Können  Schnecken ihr Häuschen abwerfen??*

Hallo Heike,

Schnecken verlieren ihr Gehäuse nur, wenn sie tot sind. Wenn Du tote __ Nacktschnecken im Teich findest, was bei steilen Wandungen durchaus mal vorkommt, solltest Du diese unbedingt entfernen, da sie sehr schnell gammeln und das Wasser stark belasten.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Tomke (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Können  Schnecken ihr Häuschen abwerfen??*

Hallo Nikolai,

kann es denn sein, daß sie noch ein bißchen lebte und kroch, ohne Haus? Dieses Zeitgleiche finde ich so komisch.
Würde sonst meiner Sumpfdeckeldame gerne einen neuen Partner suchen.
Übrigens, Dein Teich ist ja richtig geil!
Hab schon an meinem ersten Tag hier Fotos davon gesehen und nur gedacht: WOW! Echt klasse Idee! 

Bis bald,
Heike


----------



## Nikolai (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Können  Schnecken ihr Häuschen abwerfen??*

Hallo Heike,

ich befasse mich schon lange mit Sumpfdeckelschnecken und anderen Wasserschnecken. Schnecken sind mit ihrem Gehäuse verwachsen und sind nur mit großen Verletzungen daraus zu lösen.
Sumpfdeckelschnecken sind sehr sensiebel. Sie stellen auch besondere Ansprüche an die Wasserqualität. Wenn ihnen etwas nicht behagt, graben sie sich im Bodengrund ein und bleiben lange verschwunden (mitunter auch monatelang), das hilft ihnen auch Trockenzeiten zu überstehen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Tomke (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Können  Schnecken ihr Häuschen abwerfen??*

Hallo Nilokai,
danke, vielleicht liegt´s am Wasser. 
Die vier Posthörner sind alle wohlauf, das Sumpfdeckelweibchen eher wie Du sagst, halb eingegraben im Sand. Weißt Du, welche Ansprüche sie haben? Werde mich auch mal hier auf die Suche nach Infos machen. Habe PH-Wert bis 8,5, GH auch recht hoch bei ca. 18. 
Vielleicht hol ich doch lieber keine neuen.... 

Bis bald,
Heike


----------



## Tomke (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Können  Schnecken ihr Häuschen abwerfen??*

Sorry Nikolai,
der Dreher in Deinem Namen war ein Geschwindigkeitsfehler. Hab von der Arbeit aus eben schnell geschrieben. 
Ja, mußte leider am Feiertag arbeiten... egal, wird ja doppelt bezahlt.

Zu den Schnecken, ist mir echt wichtig, sind doch auch Lebewesen, wenn die sich bei mir nicht wohlfühlen, dann laß ich sie lieber weg. Wenn hier jemand mehr über Sumpfdeckelschneckengewohnheiten kennt, bitte erzählt es mir!
Danke,

Heike


----------



## Nikolai (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Können  Schnecken ihr Häuschen abwerfen??*

Hallo Heike,

die genauen Ansprüche an die Wasserqualität kenne ich auch nicht. Das natürliche Vorkommen beobachtete ich in Entwässerungsgräben, oder im Auenwald mit dichtem Unterwasserpflanzenbestand. Daraus schließe ich, dass sie vom Regen gespeistes, also eher leicht saures und weiches Wasser bevorzugen. 
Die Haltung im Aquarium gelingt mir auch nicht so optimal. Da sie nach einem großen Wasserwechsel aktiv werden, sich aber sehr bald wieder verkriechen, vermute ich, dass sie sehr empfindlich auf geringste Nitritwerte reagieren.
Am wohlsten fühlen sie sich in meinem Pflanzenteich, wo ich sie schon über Jahre halte und sie sich auch schon vermehrt haben.
Wenn Du sehr früh im Frühling, bzw. ende Februar Schnecken aus dem Teich holst und im Aquarium langsam auf Zimmertemperatur erwärmst, schlüpfen sehr bald die Jungschnecken. Sie werden lebend geboren und sind bereits fast Erbsengroß. Dieses Jahr hatte ich von einem Weibchen ca. 10 Stück, sie waren allerdings etwas kleiner.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Tomke (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Können  Schnecken ihr Häuschen abwerfen??*

Hallo Nikolai,

das muß wunderschön sein, die kleinen Schneckchen zu beobachten! 
Naja, da muß ich wohl noch ein wenig warten...
Aber ich kann zumindest wegen meinen Schnecken Entwarnung geben, habe alle wiedergesehen, allerdings haben die zwei Sumpfdeckel sich halb in den Sand gegraben, die Deckel etwas geöffnet, aber rühren sich sonst nicht. Naja, auf jeden Fall war die tote Schnecke wohl tatsächlich eine verirrte Nacktschnecke aus dem Garten. Tsss.

Dann beobachte ich mal die Reaktionen bei Wasserwechsel/nachfüllen und werde nochmal die Nitritwerte testen. Eigentlich waren die immer ziemlich unten. 
Vielen Dank erstmal für die Infos.

Bis bald,
Heike


----------

